# Curious how often can trade from RCI into DVC?



## specmom (Apr 11, 2014)

does anyone know how frequently someone can trade using RCI into DVC? Every 6 months? Every year?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 11, 2014)

Currently there are no restrictions preventing repeated trades into DVC through RCI.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 11, 2014)

rhonda said:


> Currently there are no restrictions preventing repeated trades into DVC through RCI.



Is this true for any RCI trade?  Or just Wyndham?

I thought if your RCI TS is from the Florida area (and not points like Wyndha, or HGVC), you can't trade into DVC.

There were also some rumors of some DVC resorts getting the 1 in 4 rule.  Though not substantiated.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 11, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Is this true for any RCI trade?


Sorry, I had intended my answer to be constrained by the context of "frequency" without comment on other restrictions already in place such as proximity, trade power, etc.



Myxdvz said:


> I thought if your RCI TS is from the Florida area (and not points like Wyndha, or HGVC), you can't trade into DVC.


I believe this proximity restriction only affects trades through RCI into DVC's WDW locations.  The restriction plays no role against trades into DVC's properties at Vero Beach, Hilton Head, California or Hawaii.


----------



## specmom (Apr 11, 2014)

Rhonda- I saw your comments on the poor condition at BWV on another thread and was wondering how awful it was. We are thinking July in a 2 bedroom at BWV with a 2 and 6 yo. Would love to know if it was just not refurbed and in need of updates or downright dirty. Feel free to PM me. Thank you!


----------



## stanleyu (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll be in BWV next month and will report on conditions


----------



## rhonda (Apr 11, 2014)

specmom said:


> Rhonda- I saw your comments on the poor condition at BWV on another thread and was wondering how awful it was. We are thinking July in a 2 bedroom at BWV with a 2 and 6 yo. Would love to know if it was just not refurbed and in need of updates or downright dirty. Feel free to PM me. Thank you!


We've had maybe a dozen stays at BWV over the years, many booked via inbound RCI trade.  Our stay this past January was very unusual.  Sadly the resort was completely booked and we couldn't be moved.  

The unit we were assigned had been damaged by the prior occupants.  We entered a room that had puddles of water under the sink spilling out onto the kitchen floor.  Much of the living room carpet was damp (freshly steam cleaned perhaps w/out enough time to dry?), the entire unit hit you with a strong chemical odor (possibly attempting to overcome smells of cigarette smoke?), there was damage to walls and the bathroom faucet was broken.Add to this that in it wasn't clean:  lots of hair in the bathroom and flecks of lint across the carpets.  Some kitchen items were missing, etc.  We had maintenance in our room at all times of day/night on multiple occasions through the week.

I've had other unpleasant stays at that property (including one just after a major remodel that overlooked replacing the A/C unit -- ewwwww) but this one was so bad it became laughable.  FWIW, DVC did reverse their $95 exchange fee.  

This is a resort you visit for "location, location, location" not "quality, quality, quality."  Because of this, we'll book again for next January in spite of this year's experiences.


----------



## specmom (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you for the info. My 6yo has asthma so staying in a room with a strong chemical odor would have not been an option for us. Makes me kinda nervous. That beig said, we stayed at AKV Kidani and found the 2bdrm there to be amazing.


----------



## kanerf (May 20, 2014)

I have traded into DVC from RCI every year for the past four years without an issue.


----------



## johnf0614 (May 21, 2014)

kanerf said:


> I have traded into DVC from RCI every year for the past four years without an issue.



FWIW, I just traded into BWV this past April.  2nd RCI trade into BWV.  It is now my favorite resort.  I felt our room was in excellent shape.  No signs of wear and tear at all.  The resort was as beautiful as ever, and obviously the location is perfect.


----------



## joanncanary (May 21, 2014)

has anyone tried to trade into the DVC for 2 weeks? I posted on another thread asking about this and if I should set up two separate OGS's.  My daughter is going to run a half marathon and I want to be there and since it is a late night Saturday, I figured I would need two weeks to make sure there is someplace for her to rest before and after.  thanks


----------



## chriskre (May 21, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Is this true for any RCI trade?  Or just Wyndham?
> 
> I thought if your RCI TS is from the Florida area (and not points like Wyndha, or HGVC), you can't trade into DVC.
> 
> There were also some rumors of some DVC resorts getting the 1 in 4 rule.  Though not substantiated.



There is a 30 mile radius restriction.
If you trade in thru the corporate portals you can own in Orlando and still get in for now.  Who knows if things will change.  

Don't give RCI any ideas about the 1 in 4.  :ignore:


----------



## jmpellet (May 21, 2014)

joanncanary said:


> has anyone tried to trade into the DVC for 2 weeks? I posted on another thread asking about this and if I should set up two separate OGS's.  My daughter is going to run a half marathon and I want to be there and since it is a late night Saturday, I figured I would need two weeks to make sure there is someplace for her to rest before and after.  thanks



I requested and got Sunday to Sunday.  I know people have booked two weeks but I think they would need to be separate separate OGS.  Others can confirm.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 21, 2014)

I think I traded into DVC about a dozen times one year.  There are no restrictions on the frequency.


----------



## ctrayer (Jun 2, 2014)

No restrictions, have done 6 weeks since Thanksgiving last year.  Always do back to back weeks for a 2 week stay and heading back for two more weeks in October.

I don't use Ongoing Searches, just pick everything up in RCI Points when they come out and have never had a problem getting back to back weeks when I want them, just have to be diligent of checking quite a few times a day when you know DVC resorts are going to be released around 7 months out.

I use almost all my RCI Points for DVC exchanges...best value for exchange out there!!!


----------



## stanleyu (Jun 3, 2014)

I just spent a week at BWV - 1BR unit. Conditions were perfect! Clean, nothing in need or repair, courteous staff. I couldn't have asked for a better stay.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 3, 2014)

stanleyu said:


> I just spent a week at BWV - 1BR unit. Conditions were perfect! Clean, nothing in need or repair, courteous staff. I couldn't have asked for a better stay.


Glad to read that!  Thanks for sharing the happy report!


----------



## stanleyu (Jun 3, 2014)

you're welcome


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 3, 2014)

rhonda said:


> Currently there are no restrictions preventing repeated trades into DVC through RCI.



Very true.  Just ask 'vacationbooker' and his rentals on eBay.  He's also a member here on Tug!


----------



## JPrisco (Jun 4, 2014)

I have severe asthma aggravated by smells (chemicals/perfumes/etc).  I stay at Disney a few times a year; usually BWV for one stay.  I must say Disney does a great job of finding accommodations that fit my demanding needs.  A week or two before my vacation I contact the resort and speak to the housekeeping manager.  They always clean my room 'allergy friendly' with 'special wash' sheets and towels and have been very helpful in finding a villa for me that meets my sniff test.  AKV also does a great job, as well as SSR and BCV.  BLT was the least helpful, maybe because the check in desk is not connected to a back office.
Marriott also does a great job, we stay there at least two weeks a year too.
It is a bit of a hardship, but once you start revisiting the same resorts it gets easier.
JP

 QUOTE=specmom;1614070]Thank you for the info. My 6yo has asthma so staying in a room with a strong chemical odor would have not been an option for us. Makes me kinda nervous. That beig said, we stayed at AKV Kidani and found the 2bdrm there to be amazing.[/QUOTE]


----------



## maria395712 (Jun 21, 2014)

where do i learn how to trade RCI into Disney?Do I always need to have an OGS? does it ever just pop up?
I have 2 weeks in Ocean key resort VA Beach . I have about 100 points or credits. I own DVC I pretty much know that inside out but not RCI don't know anything about that. I want to try to get next Aug do I start a search now? thanks
Maria


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2014)

You have to set up ongoing searches in weeks to get DVC.  I rarely see anything just sitting online in weeks.  Your ongoing search should be set up as far in advance as possible.  I set up an ongoing search months ago for 11/7, any 2 bedroom, and it hasn't happened yet.   Looks like it won't happen.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 13, 2014)

specmom said:


> Rhonda- I saw your comments on the poor condition at BWV on another thread and was wondering how awful it was. We are thinking July in a 2 bedroom at BWV with a 2 and 6 yo. Would love to know if it was just not refurbed and in need of updates or downright dirty. Feel free to PM me. Thank you!



AWFUL. I own at BWV and I won't stay there again. We stayed there on points last Thanksgiving and it was so gross that we should have just gone home. We sent pics of the unit to Member Satisfaction and they called us back and seemed very alarmed. The manager at the hotel was not shocked though...it absolutely sounded like they were dealing with this regularly and that they were begging for a refurb. I want to sell our points. It's way too cheap and easy to trade in if I actually want to. I also won't stay where I own (BWV) due to condition, so the 11 month window is now useless to me. We currently have nothing booked for Thanksgiving as none of us wanted to stay at BWV again and we didn't get anything we wanted at 7 months.

ETA - Our unit was in need of refurb AND dirty.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 13, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You have to set up ongoing searches in weeks to get DVC.  I rarely see anything just sitting online in weeks.  Your ongoing search should be set up as far in advance as possible.  I set up an ongoing search months ago for 11/7, any 2 bedroom, and it hasn't happened yet.   Looks like it won't happen.



Lately SSR is always just sitting there.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 14, 2014)

I am here at SSR right now.  I am in the paddock section right next to the pool.  I do not see why people do not like it here.  I own dvc points but have only stayed at dvc aulani and grand california.  This is my first stay at ssr.  I do not see where all the horror stories about having to stay at ssr. The units are large and comfortable.  Unit seems well kept for its age and the grounds are beautiful.   To the people that think ssr is that bad and would not stay here.  Good for me as I find ssr very nice and would be fine staying here if ssr is the only resort available.
Will definetly stay at ssr again in oct.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 17, 2014)

If you are unhappy with a room at Disney and nothing else is available, they can usually move you the next day.

For the record, I have stayed at DVC at least a dozen times (not sure offhand how many), and I've never had a DVC room that I considered dirty or in bad repair. However, I haven't stayed at BWV lately. 

I did once get a dirty room at a Disney hotel: Port Orleans - Riverside. It looked like housekeeping got called away in the middle of cleaning. Nothing else was available, but maintenance sent someone over and cleaned it right away. (We had just checked in, at about 1 am.)


----------

